# Das Spitzohr wird auch 80 Jahre alt!



## Hansvonwurst (26. März 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen wars der Kirk, heute ist Spock, oder besser dessen Schauspieler Leonard Nimoy, mit dem 80. Geburtstag dran!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## inzpekta (26. März 2011)

Faszinierend!

Glückwunsch auch von mir...


----------



## OctoCore (26. März 2011)

Von mir auch.
Weiter so, Lenny. Halt die Ohren steif!  

So ein Jungspund im Vergleich zu Spock. Ist die Figur nicht schon über 200?


----------



## Johnny05 (26. März 2011)

Spock ist  zu Captain Kirks Zeiten etwa 36 Jahre alt,was für einen Vulkanier dem eines 16 Jährigen Menschen entspricht.Deswegen wurde Er auch von seinem Vater Sarek auch nie für "voll" genommen wenn die beiden mal in einer Folge auf einander trafen.Vulkanier haben eine Lebenserwartung von etwa 250 menschlichen Jahren.

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch altes Spitzohr !


----------



## serafen (26. März 2011)

Was bleibt da noch großartig zu sagen?! *"Live long and prosper!"*

Wenn man sich anschaut, welche Alt-Stars schon verstorben sind - Nimoy gehört zweifelsohne zu den ganz Großen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Pikus (26. März 2011)

Ich frag mich grad wo ConNerVos bleibt


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. März 2011)

Der gratuliert ihm persönlich.


----------



## Pikus (26. März 2011)

Der beamt sich mal eben hin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2011)

Glückwunsch.


> Ich frag mich grad wo ConNerVos bleibt


Der haut sich bestimmt gerade die Birne mit romolanischem Ale weg
Vielleicht zur Feier des Tages Kali-fal oder Antareanischer Brandy


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. März 2011)

Vulkanier trinken keinen Alkohol! 

Glückwunsch Leonard.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2011)

> Vulkanier trinken keinen Alkohol!


Lügen machen spitze Ohren


----------



## sfc (26. März 2011)

Im Bonusmaterial der TOS-DVDs hat er mal gesagt, dass er sich eine Uhr gestellt habe, die ihm anzeigt, wie lange er noch zu leben hat. Da er vor einem Jahr mal wieder in Rente gegangen sein wollte und plötzlich doch wieder was dreht, scheint er die regelmäßig neu stellen zu müssen. Wie auch immer - alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Jeremy (29. März 2011)

Faszinierend


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Live long an prosper!


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. März 2011)

Es ist doch völlig unlogisch, einen Geburtstag zu feiern, aber trotzdem faszinierend.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Glückwunsch!  

Auf ein Wiedersehen in Star Trek 12!


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Spock ist  zu Captain Kirks Zeiten etwa 36 Jahre alt,was für einen Vulkanier dem eines 16 Jährigen Menschen entspricht.Deswegen wurde Er auch von seinem Vater Sarek auch nie für "voll" genommen wenn die beiden mal in einer Folge auf einander trafen.Vulkanier haben eine Lebenserwartung von etwa 250 menschlichen Jahren.



Yupp. Sarek wurde ja auch über 200 und ist nicht an Altersschwäche gestorben.
Okay, dann ist Spock bei seinen letzten Auftritten, die ja lange nach den Zeiten mit den Captains Pike und Kirk spielen, noch deutlich unter 200. Aber er sieht mindestens so alt aus, nach Vulkanier-Maßstäben.


----------



## sfc (29. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Auf ein Wiedersehen in Star Trek 12!


 
Hoffentlich nich^^



OctoCore schrieb:


> Yupp. Sarek wurde ja auch über 200 und ist nicht an Altersschwäche gestorben.



Eigentlich doch. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere litt er in den 2360er Jahren an einer Art Vulkandemenz und ging schließlich an ihr zugrunde. 



> Okay, dann ist Spock bei seinen letzten Auftritten, die ja lange nach den Zeiten mit den Captains Pike und Kirk spielen, noch deutlich unter 200. Aber er sieht mindestens so alt aus, nach Vulkanier-Maßstäben.


Komischerweise ist er von 2293 bis 2368 gar nicht gealtert  Der starke Altern in nur 20 weiteren Jahren - so man dieses komische Reboot als Kanon akzeptiert - ist wahrscheinlich seiner menschlichen Mutter geschuldet


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

Reboot? Meinst du damit den letzten Film? Star Trek - Weltraumkadetten retten das Universum?
Und der ist jetzt Canon?
Weia.
40 Jahr Star-Trek-Historie für die Tonne.
Damit retten die das Franchise auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sfc (29. März 2011)

Ich zähle den hirnlosen Kitsch nicht zum Kanon. Das passt einfach vorne und hinten nicht. Aber was habe ich schon zu sagen^^


----------



## dertobiii (29. März 2011)

ich dachte ich wär der einzige, der sowas guckt. Ich hab alle folgen auf ner eigenen hdd aufgenommen


----------



## sfc (29. März 2011)

Gibt genug, die das gucken. Traut sich nur keiner, sich zu outen, weil man dann gleich als Nerd gilt. Aber das ist hier sowieso jeder  Bei mir stehen sämtliche Folgen und Filme im Regal, außerdem etliche Modellbausätze. In meinem Kleiderschrank hängen sogar zwei Uniformen und auf ner Convention war ich auch schon öfter.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. März 2011)

Naja, so "Nerd" sind wir hier doch nicht!
Aber du hast recht, es gibt genug, die das schauen!
ZDFneo FTW


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2011)

Wieso outen schaut auf meinen Ava!


----------



## OctoCore (30. März 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich zähle den hirnlosen Kitsch nicht zum Kanon. Das passt einfach vorne und hinten nicht. Aber was habe ich schon zu sagen^^


 
Kitsch, genau. Als am Anfang der werdende Pappi tapfer und pathetisch sein Leben opferte, hatte ich den Kaffee schon fast auf.
Und wo werden aus der Bahn geratene Jugendliche wieder auf den rechten Pfad gebracht? Genau, bei der Navy und den Marines ... äh, ich meine natürlich ... bei der Sternenflotte. 

Aber noch nie war die Enterprise NCC-1701 so schön. Optisch war der Film schon nett anzusehen. Das wars aber auch.
Standard-Space-Action-Kitsch als Startrek-Version mit guten Effekten. Auch ohne den Blick durch die ST-Brille war der Film einfach schlecht.

Aber ist der jetzt Canon oder nicht?
Werden künftige Filme/Serien darauf aufbauen, oder kann man die Sache als Ereignis in einem Paralleluniversum abhaken?
Ich habe mich seit dem Ende von ST-Enterprise nicht mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt und habe auch keinen Dunst, ob es irgendwelche Pläne gibt Star Trek wieder zu aktivieren.


----------



## sfc (31. März 2011)

Die Macher behaupten er sei kanonisch. Angebich wird durch die Zeitreise des vertrockneten Tannenbaums aus dem angeblich echten Universum eine neue Zeitlinie geschaffen, die parallel zur "alten" läuft. Fragt sich nur, warum die USS Kelvin, Umfeld und Besatzung schon so kanonfeindlich auftreten, wenn die noch Teil des echten Universums sein sollen. Und warum der alte Spock ein Star Wars Schiff aus dem späten 24. Jahrhundert mitbringt. Man wundert sich natürlich, dass durch die Zeitreise nicht alles bisher Geschehene überschrieben wird - immerhin is das bei allen anderen Zeitreisen der Fall gewesen. Komischerweise geht der FIlm kein bisschen auf die von den Autoren proklamierte alternative Zeitlinie ein. Wahrscheinlich, weil eben doch alles wie gehabt umgeschrieben wurde und es nur keiner zugeben will. Natürlich passt der Müll trotz veränderter Zeitlinie vorne und hinten nicht. Ich ignoriere ihn daher. 

Nützt aber nichts. Zu allem Übel wird das Mainstreamballerversum weiter verfolgt. No Trek 2 ist bereits in Arbeit und soll 2012 die Kinos schänden. Serien sind nicht auszuschließen, aber derzeit nicht in Planung.


----------



## Verox (31. März 2011)

am 20. April ist dann auch Sulu aka George takei dran  zusammen mit der Queen und Mr. Hitler ...


----------



## OctoCore (31. März 2011)

Trio Infernale. 

@sfc:
Autsch. Danke für die ausführliche Info. Das sind ja wirklich finstere Aussichten.


----------



## Hansaplast (1. April 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Gibt genug, die das gucken. Traut sich nur keiner, sich zu outen, weil man dann gleich als Nerd gilt. Aber das ist hier sowieso jeder  Bei mir stehen sämtliche Folgen und Filme im Regal, außerdem etliche Modellbausätze. In meinem Kleiderschrank hängen sogar zwei Uniformen und auf ner Convention war ich auch schon öfter.



Kinderkram. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFvAS8ltIXU


----------



## Johnny05 (1. April 2011)

Thepro schrieb:


> ich dachte ich wär der einzige, der sowas guckt. Ich hab alle folgen auf ner eigenen hdd aufgenommen


 Glaub mir,Du bist nicht allein.Ich oute mich hier als Trekkie und ja Ich habe alle Staffeln von Classic bis über Next Generation,Deep Space Nine und Voyager als DVD-Editionen,dazu auch alle Kino-Filme im Regal stehen.Auch eine 1701 ziert als Modell ein Regal ganz oben.Meine Frau hat mich schon für bescheuert erklärt,sie muss das Ding nämlich jedesmal abstauben.


----------



## Jeremy (2. April 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Der starke Altern in nur 20 weiteren Jahren - so man dieses komische Reboot als Kanon akzeptiert - ist wahrscheinlich seiner menschlichen Mutter geschuldet



Nicht zwingend. Die Brunftzeit kommt bei Vulkaniern ja auch schubweise


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Er meint wahrscheinlich, dass seine menschlichen Gene ihn so alt aussehen lassen.


----------

